# Zerfetztes Papier



## Xardul (25. September 2001)

Hi Leute!

Erstmal begrüße ich alle die hier im Forum sind! 
Ich bin noch neu in diesem Zweig und möchte gerne etwas lernen! Nun meine Frage: 

Ich möchte gerne ein Stück Papier so aussehen lassen als wäre es z.B. eine Schatzkarte, also die Ränder "zerfetzt".
Ich war bereits auf der Seite http://www.Ideenreich.de , aber die Anleitung hat mich etwas verwirrt. 

Ich wäre Dankbar für ein Paar Postings.
Danke! cYa Gregor

P.S. ich weiß nicht wie diese Suchfunktion geht, bei mir bekomme ich nie eine Antwort, also keine Treffer ((


----------



## mono (26. September 2001)

*hmm...*

die seite is grad down aber egal... ähhm was meinst du 
mit zerfetztem papier genau? das ganze bild "zerfetzt" oder nur der rand? oder meinst angebrannten rand?

mono


----------



## ephiance (26. September 2001)

wenn du verbranntes haben willst geh auf http://www.wastedyouth.org da musste nen bisserl suchen dann findest du da ein tut für und abgerissene ecken usw. würde ich einfach mit dem radiergummie nen bisschen das pic vergewaltigen


----------



## Tür13 (26. September 2001)

Tutorial:

http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photshp/tips/paperip.htm

Vielleicht hilft dir aber auch das:
http://www.thais.it/speciali/disegni/schede.htm
Sind große Abbildungen von Skizzen von da Vinci. Und zwar mit Rand. sehen wunderbar alt aus. Ich denke, er ist dir nicht böse, wenn du die Zeichnungen wegretouschierst und nur das papier für dein Bild verwendest. Fällt sicher nicht unter Copyright ;-)
Ähm, und wenn du's nicht verwendest, kannst du die Bilder ja benützen, um das Aussehen zu studieren.

mfg.
Tür13


----------



## Tür13 (26. September 2001)

*Re: hmm...*



> _Original geschrieben von mono _
> *die seite is grad down aber egal... ähhm was meinst du
> mit zerfetztem papier genau? das ganze bild "zerfetzt" oder nur der rand? oder meinst angebrannten rand?
> 
> mono *



hi mono

die seite ist nicht down. war nur die falsche adresse. das tut findest du unter 
http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_22.shtml

mfg.
tür13


----------



## Xardul (27. September 2001)

Hi Leutz!

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!
cYa Gregor


----------

